# 2018-19 Little Creek Bucks



## davidhelmly

It's a little too early to start this thread because we aren't feeding yet but I was down over the weekend and pulled a couple of cards so thought I would go ahead and start it. The only cameras I have out right now are on clover plots, plus it being so early there isn't a lot of growth yet so nothing exciting here. We will get our feeders cranked back up in a couple of weeks so the pics should get better every week!

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## elfiii

Your clover is outstanding! Bucks are starting to sprout too.

Mine are just now starting to show some nubs.


----------



## Josh B

Your post are always exciting. I kept looking during deer season but you quit posting. I guess you were too busy hunting.


----------



## davidhelmly

elfiii said:


> Your clover is outstanding! Bucks are starting to sprout too.
> 
> Mine are just now starting to show some nubs.



Thanks Lee but don’t know how much longer the clover will look good, we haven’t had rain there in 9 days and not much of a chance in the 15 day forecast, I’m hoping for a pop up evening shower at this point!!



Josh B said:


> Your post are always exciting. I kept looking during deer season but you quit posting. I guess you were too busy hunting.



Thanks Josh, during the season my post are less frequent because we are normally concentrating on getting everything on video. I still run cameras after we shut down the feeders so I’ll try and keep the thread going this year. We hunted less last season than any season in the last 10 years due to Cindy having some major surgery that didn’t go exactly as planned and is still recovering from it, hopefully we get more stand time than last year!!


----------



## MFOSTER

Looking good David,we planted about 5 acres of round up ready alfalfa that’s really doing well,you may want to take a look at it.


----------



## Jim Boyd

As usual - you are killing us!!!!

Awesome work!


----------



## Jim Boyd

PS that doe in the next to last picture is about to POP!


----------



## davidhelmly

MFOSTER said:


> Looking good David,we planted about 5 acres of round up ready alfalfa that’s really doing well,you may want to take a look at it.



I have heard of it but don’t know anyone that has tried it, keep me updated if you would on how it does. Any idea what seed was used?



Jim Boyd said:


> PS that doe in the next to last picture is about to POP!



Thanks Jim!! 

Lol you’re right about the doe, that’s why I added it, looks like she swallowed a 55 gallon drum!!


----------



## Beagler282

Looking good!!


----------



## oppthepop

Good stuff David! We are also hoping for some unexpected rain soon. Here we go again! i just planted some Chufa and corn, and wouldn't ya know it, the rain stopped!!


----------



## WishboneW

But there are no turkeys in those pictures


----------



## MFOSTER

I will check on name it’s been a couple years since we planted took about year to get well established stays green year round and deer love it just keep sprayed and cut this pic not to hijack thread


----------



## dhsnke

I think they all score about 10-15


----------



## davidhelmly

dhsnke said:


> I think they all score about 10-15



You lost me, I must have missed the post about score, wrong thread maybe?


----------



## Jim Boyd

*10-15?????*



dhsnke said:


> I think they all score about 10-15



I personally think your “scorer” is broken. I would ask for a refund or perhaps take up another hobby.


Wonderful photo, MFOSTER - that is up there with David’s pics!! Awesome!


----------



## Whit90

looking healthy!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444

David, I look forward each year to seeing your photos of the "growing season" right on into the big huge bucks that display such character that most of us will never get to see on our properties.  You always make a first class effort to showcase what a fantastic piece of heaven that you and Ms Cindy have.  Your photos during the course of each year enlighten us a bunch and also make us want to be able to accomplishment this sort of wildlife haven so that we can also enjoy the fruits of the labor involved.

I also hope that you and Cindy will be able to do a lot of hunting together this upcoming season and any and all of her health problems will be forever in the past as well.    

Thanks so much for sharing this early part of the year with all of us and I look forward for the "rest of your story" displayed in the upcoming months too.


----------



## krizia829

Thanks Josh, during the season my post are less frequent because we are normally concentrating on getting everything on video. I still run cameras after we shut down the feeders so I’ll try and keep the thread going this year. We hunted less last season than any season in the last 10 years due to Cindy having some major surgery that didn’t go exactly as planned and is still recovering from it, hopefully we get more stand time than last year!![/QUOTE]

Do you have a YouTube channel with videos by any chance? My husband and I are always looking for some good Georgia hunting videos but there aren't much of good quality..


----------



## davidhelmly

FemmeFatale829 said:


> Thanks Josh, during the season my post are less frequent because we are normally concentrating on getting everything on video. I still run cameras after we shut down the feeders so I’ll try and keep the thread going this year. We hunted less last season than any season in the last 10 years due to Cindy having some major surgery that didn’t go exactly as planned and is still recovering from it, hopefully we get more stand time than last year!!



Do you have a YouTube channel with videos by any chance? My husband and I are always looking for some good Georgia hunting videos but there aren't much of good quality..[/QUOTE]

I will send you a PM.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Glad it's looking like things are coming along just fine.  
Good luck to your crew this coming season.  
Thanks for posting, Sir.


----------



## davidhelmly

Even though we still have lots of good clover and natural browse we went ahead and filled our feeders last Friday and put cameras on most of them, the buck pictures should get better and better over the next couple of months. 

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## bonecollector123

Hey, David great pictures as always. I was looking at Muddy cameras because of your pictures I noticed they have a 1.5 or 2 second trigger speed have you had any problems with cameras that are not on a feeding station?


----------



## davidhelmly

bonecollector123 said:


> Hey, David great pictures as always. I was looking at Muddy cameras because of your pictures I noticed they have a 1.5 or 2 second trigger speed have you had any problems with cameras that are not on a feeding station?



Thanks bc! I know they redesigned all the Muddy cameras this year and to be honest I haven’t looked at them, mine are all the older model ProCam 12 and if I remember right the trigger was around .4 seconds. For a 1.5 - 2 second trigger you would really have to angle them across trails and still may not get them if they are moving fast. 
I’m not sure why but we have swapped to Cuddeback as our camera sponsor and I haven’t looked at them yet but after doing a lot of reading on the CuddeLink system I am excited about trying them!!


----------



## Beagler282

David I truly hope you have a better experience with the Cuddeback cams than I did. Hardest cams I found for setting the settings and night time quality went bad on all of them. Good luck and keep the pics coming.


----------



## davidhelmly

Beagler282 said:


> David I truly hope you have a better experience with the Cuddeback cams than I did. Hardest cams I found for setting the settings and night time quality went bad on all of them. Good luck and keep the pics coming.



Dang I have read very little negative about them, whatcha models did you have?


----------



## Beagler282

I have the E2 long range IR


----------



## Long Cut

What’s your opinion on Buck Muscle compared to the Purina 20’s? 

You seem to know a lot and are very successful with supplemental feeding


----------



## davidhelmly

Long Cut said:


> What’s your opinion on Buck Muscle compared to the Purina 20’s?
> 
> You seem to know a lot and are very successful with supplemental feeding



I have fed a lot over the years but certainly wouldn't say that I know a lot about it, there are plenty of experts here on the forum but I am most definitely not one of them! 

I have fed both Purina and Buck Muscle for years and think that they are both excellent feeds, I choose to feed Purina purely for the extra 4% protein that it provides, 20% vs 16%. Feed is pretty much like everything in that everyone makes their own choices based on different reasons and the extra protein makes sense to my simple brain.


----------



## rolltidefan

Do you ever get turkey pics?


----------



## davidhelmly

rolltidefan said:


> Do you ever get turkey pics?



Yes I get some occasionally.


----------



## davidhelmly

I was cleaning the cards I pulled off of the clover plots last weekend so I can swap the cards on the feeders this weekend and I saved a few, they are still hammering the clover!

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## davidhelmly

*5-27-18*

Sorry for so many pics but I'm always a little too excited early on with the summer feeder pics. We filled the feeders midday on the 18th and I swapped cards 9 days later on the 27th and was pretty excited with the growth this early. I will try and post some up about every 2 weeks or so and I will try to cut back on the number of pics next time... 

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## davidhelmly

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## davidhelmly

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

<script async src="//embedr.flickr.com/assets/client-code.js" charset="utf-8"></script>


----------



## northganoodling25

very impressive


----------



## DoubleRR

One word...... A W E S O M E


----------



## Josh B

Looks good. Got any more pics? ?


----------



## davidhelmly

Josh B said:


> Looks good. Got any more pics? ?



Plenty!! ?


----------



## livetohunt

Looks like it is going to be a great year at Little Creek!!


----------



## ucfireman

You have some sure nuff dandies coming up, It would be interesting to be sure which bucks are which and be able to see how fast they are truly growing. The size difference from the 18 to the 25th is amazing. I just wonder if any of those big ones on the 25th are in the pics earlier. I have a couple of small bucks so far but nothing close to what your seeing. I'm just starting my feeding for the year so we will see.


----------



## oppthepop

Awesome pics as usual my friend! Thanks for posting!


----------



## davidhelmly

livetohunt said:


> Looks like it is going to be a great year at Little Creek!!


I am hoping so Dave, have you got any cameras out in IL yet?



oppthepop said:


> Awesome pics as usual my friend! Thanks for posting!


Thanks Karl!



ucfireman said:


> You have some sure nuff dandies coming up, It would be interesting to be sure which bucks are which and be able to see how fast they are truly growing. The size difference from the 18 to the 25th is amazing. I just wonder if any of those big ones on the 25th are in the pics earlier. I have a couple of small bucks so far but nothing close to what your seeing. I'm just starting my feeding for the year so we will see.



Thanks uc, I hope being able to see most of them on the same cameras for the next few months that it will be easier to tell who is who. I was surprised but I couldn't ID any of them from last year yet.


----------



## elfiii

Sooooomebody's already getting excited about deer season.

As always ya'll got it goin' on in the house in Meriwether Co David. Here's hoping you and Cindy both get on the scoreboard this year. Ya'll are past due!


----------



## davidhelmly

elfiii said:


> Sooooomebody's already getting excited about deer season.
> 
> As always ya'll got it goin' on in the house in Meriwether Co David. Here's hoping you and Cindy both get on the scoreboard this year. Ya'll are past due!



Excited is an understatement... 

Thanks Lee, we will be out there every chance that we get giving it a try!!


----------



## davidhelmly

Sorry that it has been a while since I posted any pics, just been crazy busy. Most of these are a week or 2 old but I'm hoping to get down nwxt weekend for some fresh ones.


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly

I apologize for any duplicates or other screw ups, I am still struggling with the picture posting after the upgrade... I don't really like it but I'm sure I will catch on eventually.


----------



## Josh B

The buck with the messed up side. I have a whole family of those we call the Bullwinkle bucks.  We have two 5 on a side 3 on the other like yours. Non symmetric. And a couple 4 on a side 2 on the other.


----------



## davidhelmly

Josh B said:


> The buck with the messed up side. I have a whole family of those we call the Bullwinkle bucks.  We have two 5 on a side 3 on the other like yours. Non symmetric. And a couple 4 on a side 2 on the other.


Lol I love the name Bullwinkle bucks!! I have had this lease since 2007 and we have had a couple of bucks with oddball racks every year. Some have been 4 or 5 on one side and a giant spike on the other, some look like one side was just cut off, several with drop tines and/or multiple brow tines, you just never know. I think that’s what I like the most about this time of year is you’re starting to get a glimpse of what oddities the bucks will have this year!!


----------



## MFOSTER

Looking good David


----------



## davidhelmly

Cindy and I got down to our lease this past weekend to do some stand work and I got a chance to pull cards too. As always some of the bucks are much farther along than others but there are a few that have enough head gear already to get me excited!! I said that I would cut back on the number of pics per post... I lied, I just can't do it...


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## Doolydawg03

You guys have it going on no doubt!!!!! i would say good luck this year but with that many studs running around you may not need luck lol...........thanks for sharing


----------



## SRShunter

Dang you have some nice bucks! Probably been asked before, but what are you feeding them?


----------



## davidhelmly

Doolydawg03 said:


> You guys have it going on no doubt!!!!! i would say good luck this year but with that many studs running around you may not need luck lol...........thanks for sharing


Thanks Dd, believe me I can always find a way not to kill one!!


----------



## davidhelmly

SRShunter said:


> Dang you have some nice bucks! Probably been asked before, but what are you feeding them?


Thanks, we are feeding Purina.


----------



## antharper

Heck yeah , they are putting it on in the past few weeks !


----------



## davidhelmly

antharper said:


> Heck yeah , they are putting it on in the past few weeks !


Thanks ant, yes they change quite a bit from week to week now!!


----------



## oppthepop

Awesome pics as usual David!


----------



## HuckHolder

How old is that main frame 10, with the kicker off the G-2? Looks to be on the younger side but curious if you have history with him?

Thanks,

Huck


----------



## Long Cut

Dave,

Have you found the more mature bucks that consistently hit the feeders stay within the general area come Sept-October? 

Also have you seen any correspondence between wind direction and which bucks show up on camera?


----------



## davidhelmly

oppthepop said:


> Awesome pics as usual David!




Thanks Karl!!


----------



## davidhelmly

HuckHolder said:


> How old is that main frame 10, with the kicker off the G-2? Looks to be on the younger side but curious if you have history with him?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Huck




Huck, to be honest I'm not sure of age or history yet but I agree he doesn't look old to me right now. I have a guess on who a couple of the bucks are at this point but not positive about any of them yet, hopefully as they get closer to finished I will recognize a few.


----------



## davidhelmly

Long Cut said:


> Dave,
> 
> Have you found the more mature bucks that consistently hit the feeders stay within the general area come Sept-October?
> 
> Also have you seen any correspondence between wind direction and which bucks show up on camera?




Long Cut, I will say that most do but some disappear about the time we shut the feeders down and /or when the velvet comes off but usually we will always see or get pictures of the ones that that left sometime during the rut. All these deer have been raised eating out of these feeders and I think it definitely plays a role in their home range.


----------



## Josh B

Now that baiting is legal are you going to allow baiting on your club? And do you think it would help your success rate? Just curious. I think if used correctly it can make your odds a lot better on a gun club if your not shooting everything you see.


----------



## quality hunter

Josh B said:


> Now that baiting is legal are you going to allow baiting on your club? And do you think it would help your success rate? Just curious. I think if used correctly it can make your odds a lot better on a gun club if your not shooting everything you see.


I border his club and can tell you we are not going to bait because there is no challenge in killing a deer over a feeder loaded with feed. We have a lot of good deer and don't have to bait them to kill them. I am pretty Sure David is on the same page!


----------



## Josh B

I assume your in the gun club next door to Dave. As a gun hunter I try to get as far from whatever I'm watching. Wether it be a scrape or trail. I also bow hunt and can see how using corn could help bring a deer closer or hold it still for a shot. Deer are still smart. Corn doesn't make them blind,def or not be able to smell. I just think it can be used as a tool. I'm not trying to argue just wanted to know Dave's opinion since I look upto him as a game keeper.


----------



## davidhelmly

Josh B said:


> Now that baiting is legal are you going to allow baiting on your club? And do you think it would help your success rate? Just curious. I think if used correctly it can make your odds a lot better on a gun club if your not shooting everything you see.



Josh, we will still be a no baiting property like quality hunter said. Baiting just isn’t my thing but I do feel that it could increase a hunters odds. 
With the deer being as comfortable as they are around our troughs I feel like if we kept them full and hunted them we could kill at least 4-5 of our shooter bucks opening weekend. To me and the members of our club it’s about more than killing a buck, it’s about everything from hanging stands, planting and maintaining plots, running cameras, sharing pics with members and trying to figure out where to hunt and the 1000+ things it takes to have this club every year, it’s about the journey and experience to get there and if you happen to kill a buck too that’s just icing on the cake.
This is just my thought so don’t take offense, if I poured out a pile of corn and shot the biggest buck of my life on it even though it’s legal it would mean nothing to me, I hunt for the experience way more than the kill.


----------



## Josh B

No offense to me at all. I was just curious. You gave a great answer without being combative. I feel the same way about the whole experience. I love being on the tractor, running cams and hanging out but I'm buying some new feeders.?


----------



## DuckArrow

davidhelmly said:


> Josh, we will still be a no baiting property like quality hunter said. Baiting just isn’t my thing but I do feel that it could increase a hunters odds.
> With the deer being as comfortable as they are around our troughs I feel like if we kept them full and hunted them we could kill at least 4-5 of our shooter bucks opening weekend. To me and the members of our club it’s about more than killing a buck, it’s about everything from hanging stands, planting and maintaining plots, running cameras, sharing pics with members and trying to figure out where to hunt and the 1000+ things it takes to have this club every year, it’s about the journey and experience to get there and if you happen to kill a buck too that’s just icing on the cake.
> This is just my thought so don’t take offense, if I poured out a pile of corn and shot the biggest buck of my life on it even though it’s legal it would mean nothing to me, I hunt for the experience way more than the kill.



David I couldn't have said it better. I've been a mile south of the line for years and it isn't about just shooting bucks. It is way more than that. I even though my father and myself manage our farm we don't manage it to the extent of Little Creek. But it is a family farm that isn't a farm anymore and it has went from 3200 acres to only 700 in our possession (deaths wills and what not). If I don't kill a buck this season it will not upset me. He will only get bigger hopefully and I'll watch him next year. Except for when they die of old age because he has out smarted me for years....?


----------



## davidhelmly

I pulled cards last week and noticed a couple of the regular bucks were no shows but still some decent ones around.


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## Keith Karr

Looks like a great season ahead David ! Thanks for posting the pictures always enjoy seeing them.


----------



## grady white

Nice !


----------



## jbw2244

Thanks For Sharing David!!!


----------



## davidhelmly

Keith Karr said:


> Looks like a great season ahead David ! Thanks for posting the pictures always enjoy seeing them.


Thanks Keith, have you been getting any good pictures on the new property?


----------



## Keith Karr

I've had two spin feeders out going on three weeks now and when I checked them last week there was 5 or 6 different bucks using one and only a couple of does on the other.

Two or three 2 year olds and one wide mature 8. I was really surprised that they took to the spin feeders that quickly !

We are trying to decide if we're going to build some troughs or buy gravity feeders, but hope to add more soon.


----------



## Twinkie .308

Y'all have a ton of deer and a lot of nice bucks. I don't know how many feed stations you have or how many trail cameras you have out but it must take hours to go through all the pics. Good thing it's a labor of love.


----------



## antharper

Coming along nicely , how old u thinking that beautiful 10pt in first pics is , his rack looks a lot like the heavy 8 or 9 pt you hunted so hard and found dead !


----------



## Beagler282

Got some studs coming on. Hope to see a pic of the bruiser you passed last yr attacking the decoy. I like that deer.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

July 3rd 8:59 PM is a stud!!! 140 all day long!!


----------



## HuckHolder

Great pics David! Especially that tight racked, crooked brow ten! You're only problem is going to be figuring out which ones are 4.5 or older and that's a great problem to have! Haha

I noticed you have a Stealth Cam in the mix now. Which one did you get and how do you like it so far compared to the Muddy's?

HH


----------



## davidhelmly

Twinkie .308 said:


> Y'all have a ton of deer and a lot of nice bucks. I don't know how many feed stations you have or how many trail cameras you have out but it must take hours to go through all the pics. Good thing it's a labor of love.



Yes it can be time consuming, we run 12 feeders and I'm running 8 cameras now i think but will add a few more this coming weekend when I fill feeders.


----------



## davidhelmly

antharper said:


> Coming along nicely , how old u thinking that beautiful 10pt in first pics is , his rack looks a lot like the heavy 8 or 9 pt you hunted so hard and found dead !



I believe he is a 4yo, he was a small bodied but really pretty 10 that we believe was a 3yo last season


----------



## davidhelmly

Beagler282 said:


> Got some studs coming on. Hope to see a pic of the bruiser you passed last yr attacking the decoy. I like that deer.



I keep hoping to see him but nothing so far, he disappeared from the cameras not too long after I passed him last year.


----------



## davidhelmly

Meriwether Mike said:


> July 3rd 8:59 PM is a stud!!! 140 all day long!!




I agree, I hope he keeps on growing!!


----------



## davidhelmly

HuckHolder said:


> Great pics David! Especially that tight racked, crooked brow ten! You're only problem is going to be figuring out which ones are 4.5 or older and that's a great problem to have! Haha
> 
> I noticed you have a Stealth Cam in the mix now. Which one did you get and how do you like it so far compared to the Muddy's?
> 
> HH




Thanks Huck, I'm thinking we have several that are 4.5 or older this year but you're right, it'd hard to tell.

To be honest I don't know what model it is, Cindy picked it up at Sams Club a couple years ago for about $20. It's ok at best but the picture quality isnt as good as the Muddys. I actually bought some Cuddebacks this week and can't wait to get them out and see how I like them!!


----------



## Long Cut

July 3rd 9:02PM is a HORSE. 

Dave,
Have you ever compared your initial years of capturing photos & supplemental feeding to this years or years past? 

If so have you noticed any significant antler growth & weight gain? 

My deer seem to be much further along now compared to years past after feeding and utilizing minerals. Curious how significant this would be over multiple years.


----------



## davidhelmly

Long Cut said:


> July 3rd 9:02PM is a HORSE.
> 
> Dave,
> Have you ever compared your initial years of capturing photos & supplemental feeding to this years or years past?
> 
> If so have you noticed any significant antler growth & weight gain?
> 
> My deer seem to be much further along now compared to years past after feeding and utilizing minerals. Curious how significant this would be over multiple years.



Long Cut.

I have occasionally looked back and compared pictures and weights and there is a definite difference from when we started, that being said I cannot say that i see an antler and body weight increase every year over the next. I believe that mother nature has a lot to do with it, the amount of rain and temps control the amount of natural browse and also how well our plots do. The feeding we do certainly helps, especially in drought conditions but it definitely doesn't take the place of good plots and browse.


----------



## BCPbuckhunter

davidhelmly said:


> Long Cut.
> 
> I have occasionally looked back and compared pictures and weights and there is a definite difference from when we started, that being said I cannot say that i see an antler and body weight increase every year over the next. I believe that mother nature has a lot to do with it, the amount of rain and temps control the amount of natural browse and also how well our plots do. The feeding we do certainly helps, especially in drought conditions but it definitely doesn't take the place of good plots and browse.


That is exactly my observation. Deer will always grow better in wetter years because there is a lot better natural brows which creates the majority of a deer's diet no matter how much you try to feed. I try to tell people all the time to try to maximize your food plot planting before you try to do a feeding program. That's why it is called supplemental feeding because you are supplementing the deer's diet. Just like right now with all my summer plots kicking in and the  rains we have had our deer are not hard on our feeders right now they will grab a few bites but my cameras are showing they are eating more so in the food plots right now. last month they would clean out 450 lbs of feed out of a single trough in less than 3 weeks and now they are probably only eating 50 lbs a week out of it. I always love seeing your pictures. You are doing it right. Good luck this season.


----------



## HuckHolder

BCPbuckhunter said:


> That is exactly my observation. Deer will always grow better in wetter years because there is a lot better natural brows which creates the majority of a deer's diet no matter how much you try to feed. I try to tell people all the time to try to maximize your food plot planting before you try to do a feeding program. That's why it is called supplemental feeding because you are supplementing the deer's diet. Just like right now with all my summer plots kicking in and the  rains we have had our deer are not hard on our feeders right now they will grab a few bites but my cameras are showing they are eating more so in the food plots right now. last month they would clean out 450 lbs of feed out of a single trough in less than 3 weeks and now they are probably only eating 50 lbs a week out of it. I always love seeing your pictures. You are doing it right. Good luck this season.



From an outsiders perspective, it seems like you've got more main-frame 10 pointers than in years past. You think the supplements are helping with that or is that just a coincidence?

Huck


----------



## davidhelmly

HuckHolder said:


> From an outsiders perspective, it seems like you've got more main-frame 10 pointers than in years past. You think the supplements are helping with that or is that just a coincidence?
> 
> Huck




To be honest Huck I would be guessing if I gave you an answer but I see differences in years too. We had a couple of years when we had multiple mainframe 11 and 12 point bucks, a few years of almost no mainframe 10's and the last 2 years the 10's have become more common. I really wish I knew what controlled it but I honestly have no clue.


----------



## Bucaramus

Are you guys compound bow only or do you allow xbows? I haven't drawn a compound in about 12 years since a 4 wheeler wreck.


----------



## davidhelmly

Bucaramus said:


> Are you guys compound bow only or do you allow xbows? I haven't drawn a compound in about 12 years since a 4 wheeler wreck.



We are bow only unless you are 60 years old or older and also if you have a legitimate medical reason that you can’t shoot a vertical bow you may use a xbow.


----------



## Bucaramus

davidhelmly said:


> We are bow only unless you are 60 years old or older and also if you have a legitimate medical reason that you can’t shoot a vertical bow you may use a xbow.



Good to know.


----------



## davidhelmly

Cindy and I spent all weekend working at the lease so of course I got a chance to pull cards. I've got a few new Cuddeback cameras that allow me to do a picture and a video with each trigger which I love, I put some video clips together and will add them at the end of the pics.


----------



## davidhelmly

Post 2


----------



## davidhelmly

Post 3


----------



## davidhelmly

Post 5


----------



## davidhelmly

Post 5


----------



## davidhelmly

Post 6


----------



## davidhelmly

It won't let me upload the videos so here are the youtube

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## Josh B

You've got some good one's. That wierd one reminds me of caribou . Maybe his son. I hope your club has a good season.


----------



## dawg

Awesome pics!

What are you feeding your deer? You guys must not have any hogs on your property

Congrats


----------



## Keith Karr

Wow David those are some awfully impressive bucks ! I really enjoyed seeing these pictures. Y'all should have a lot of fun this fall !!!


----------



## davidhelmly

Josh B said:


> You've got some good one's. That wierd one reminds me of caribou . Maybe his son. I hope your club has a good season.


I’m 99% sure that one of those bucks is Caribou, I’m going to post some of his pictures later today. Thanks!!


----------



## davidhelmly

dawg said:


> Awesome pics!
> 
> What are you feeding your deer? You guys must not have any hogs on your property
> 
> Congrats


Thankfully no hogs!! We are feeding Purina Antler Advantage 20


----------



## davidhelmly

Keith Karr said:


> Wow David those are some awfully impressive bucks ! I really enjoyed seeing these pictures. Y'all should have a lot of fun this fall !!!


Thanks Keith, I am looking forward to this fall.


----------



## king george

What is so impressive to me is the amount of Bucks you have of all ages. We are starting to jump in #'s as well, I guess it just takes time. We are getting there, your post always remind what we are shooting for!!  THANKS DAVID, GOOD LUCK this fall!!!!!!!!


----------



## davidhelmly

king george said:


> What is so impressive to me is the amount of Bucks you have of all ages. We are starting to jump in #'s as well, I guess it just takes time. We are getting there, your post always remind what we are shooting for!!  THANKS DAVID, GOOD LUCK this fall!!!!!!!!


It definitely took us some time to build up our buck population, we didn’t even take a buck off of Little Creek until the 4th season that we had it, trigger control and good neighbors are both key ingredients! It’s a slow process but you will get there, good luck this year!!


----------



## deerbuster

David, I have been MIA for a while from the forum. Whats the story with the big 8? Is that him with a little trash? I thought I saw Caribou in the mix!


----------



## davidhelmly

deerbuster said:


> David, I have been MIA for a while from the forum. Whats the story with the big 8? Is that him with a little trash? I thought I saw Caribou in the mix!


Hey db, the good story is that Caribou is back but the bad news is the Big 8 won't be back.

Here is a little about Caribou,
http://forum.gon.com/threads/caribou-has-returned.923034/#post-11282501

And here is the story on the Big 8,
http://forum.gon.com/threads/not-what-you-want-to-find-shed-hunting.916208/


----------



## tritontravis

David I noticed in one of the videos that the G2 on one of your deer was broke. I had the same thing happen last year on a buck that I really wanted to kill. My deer broke his main beam just passed the G2 while he was still in velvet so after that he got a pass because I didn’t want to kill him with his rack pointing at the ground. Anyways the reason I say this is because I had it on video when he broke/damaged it was caused by the roof on my feeder being to low. I just thought you might be interested in that to try and protect the racks on your deer because those are some mighty fine deer and I would hate to see something bad happen to one of their racks.


----------



## Cold

Wow what a bunch of great bucks.  Looks like a blast to me.

B


----------



## davidhelmly

Some of these are 3-4 weeks old but I just haven't made time to post them. The feeders are empty now so I've only got a few cameras out on the bow club, I'm helping the neighbor see whats around on their property with the rest of them for a couple weeks and then I will put them on plots at the bow club.


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## davidhelmly

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" frameborder="0" allow="autoplay; encrypted-media" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## davidhelmly

Sorry for the added characters around the videos, I haven't figured out the new forum yet and still hate it...


----------



## Beagler282

My goodness they have grown. Well you know who I'm looking for but if he doesn't show I see one high joker that could replace him. Very nice!!


----------



## Keith Karr

What an awesome bunch of bucks ! Y’all sure got a great season to look forward to. 

Thanks for posting the pictures David !


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Looking great as always David....hope y’all have a great season.


----------



## davidhelmly

Beagler282 said:


> My goodness they have grown. Well you know who I'm looking for but if he doesn't show I see one high joker that could replace him. Very nice!!


Yes unfortunately like we talked about earlier I still haven’t seen Highside, he disappeared a couple of weeks after I passed him last year and hasn’t been seen since.


----------



## ccorner

You have some great looking bucks David. Just curious on how many different 4.5+ year olds do you have on camera?


----------



## davidhelmly

ccorner said:


> You have some great looking bucks David. Just curious on how many different 4.5+ year olds do you have on camera?


I would guess 10-12 4.5+.


----------



## HuckHolder

Great pics & vids! How are you liking the Cuddeback cameras? Are you using their "link" system or pulling cards from each camera?


----------



## davidhelmly

HuckHolder said:


> Great pics & vids! How are you liking the Cuddeback cameras? Are you using their "link" system or pulling cards from each camera?


Thanks Huck! I am really liking the Cuddeback’s so far, I have some that are linked and I checked them all from the home camera last week and it worked like a charm and then I have a couple that I check the cards on because I have them set to take a pic and a video each trigger, you can’t do video if you have them linked.


----------



## HuckHolder

davidhelmly said:


> Thanks Huck! I am really liking the Cuddeback’s so far, I have some that are linked and I checked them all from the home camera last week and it worked like a charm and then I have a couple that I check the cards on because I have them set to take a pic and a video each trigger, you can’t do video if you have them linked.


That's awesome! BassPro has some Cuddeback's on sale for the Fall Classic and I might get a couple to try out since you like them. Thanks and good luck this fall!
Huck


----------



## king george

Nice deer David, good luck with them!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looking fine.  Thanks for posting, Sir.  Good luck this season.


----------



## uturn

Always stuff to keep you pumped!!

Looking better than most as usual David!!!

Thanks for sharing...longtime subscriber!


----------



## antharper

With so many nice bucks I’ve been waiting on a kill picture or at least some cam pics of some hard horns , how’s yalls season started , one thing for sure it’s been hot !


----------



## davidhelmly

Thanks guys, I will try and add a few as the season goes on!




antharper said:


> With so many nice bucks I’ve been waiting on a kill picture or at least some cam pics of some hard horns , how’s yalls season started , one thing for sure it’s been hot !



No kills on LC yet, I think the heat has most of the members waiting on cooler weather. Cindy and I have hunted twice so far but it was on other properties.

I'm not running too many cameras on LC right now but here are a few pics from a clover plot that I checked last weekend.


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly

These aren't from Little Creek but from another piece that Cindy and I are hunting this year. These cameras are all Cuddelinked together so that I can slip in and just check one easy to get to camera but get pictures from all of them. The images from the remote cameras that are transferred to the home camera are similar in size to what a cell camera sends so the smaller, lower quality pics with the "CL" in the lower right corner are from the remote cameras.


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## Beagler282

New spot looks good as well.


----------



## MFOSTER

Looking good David


----------



## Josh B

Still looks good. Is your new spot in Meriwether too? The one buck you have reminds me of my Bullwinkle bucks. I have another one just like yours but I dont have pic on my phone.


----------



## davidhelmly

Josh B said:


> Still looks good. Is your new spot in Meriwether too?View attachment 943576 The one buck you have reminds me of my Bullwinkle bucks. I have another one just like yours but I dont have pic on my phone.


Yes it is, it’s not far from the bow club and another lease we hunt.


----------



## king george

Man you got going on brother!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish

Looks like lots of excitement on your whitetail lands.  Hope you & Cindy get lots of thrilling up close & personal whitetail encounters.


----------



## davidhelmly

I got a chance to run down and check a few cameras on Wed, here are some pics and videos from the pull. The videos are from a mock scrape that I started a few years ago and usually get a good many bucks using it.


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## grady white

you got some mighty fine deer !


----------



## Keith Karr

Looking good David !

Thanks for posting these pictures. I enjoyed seeing them !


----------



## davidhelmly

Thanks guys!


----------



## davidhelmly

I filled our feeders on the 14th and put cameras on them, some of our older bucks didn't show but hopefully they are still around. I saved a few pics from each feeder and I also had a couple of cameras on video but I don't have them ready to post yet.


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## SRShunter

I've said it before and I'll say it as many times as you post....you got it going on!!! Thanks for sharing love what you do man?


----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## davidhelmly




----------



## Keith Karr

Great pictures David ! Enjoyed looking at them.


----------



## antharper

Great pictures , that one high racked 10 pt ought to be something special , didn’t look back but think I remember seeing him in velvet also , y’all got a great place ! Thanks for taking the time to share ! Want be long and u can pick up some sheds , seen one already dropped !


----------



## oppthepop

Awesome pics as usual my friend! Did you find any sheds while you were there?


----------



## davidhelmly

oppthepop said:


> Awesome pics as usual my friend! Did you find any sheds while you were there?


I didn’t look much but I saw this one laying in a plot.


----------



## davidhelmly

antharper said:


> Great pictures , that one high racked 10 pt ought to be something special , didn’t look back but think I remember seeing him in velvet also , y’all got a great place ! Thanks for taking the time to share ! Want be long and u can pick up some sheds , seen one already dropped !


Yeah I've got tons of pics of that tall 10 for the last 2 seasons, I think he was a 4yo last season and hope he explodes this coming season. One of our members had like 4 or 5 close encounters with him but never could get a good shot when he was in bow range, I would have been happy for him if he had killed him but I'm really excited to see what he looks like this season!!


----------



## ucfireman

interesting how that one jumps through the feeder.


----------



## king george

You got it going on Brother!


----------



## davidhelmly

I put this camera on a big rub back in August and left it there until after the season went out. Here are the highlights from it sped up a little so it wouldn't be quite as long, pretty entertaining.


----------



## Meriwether Mike

Very informative video. Looks like 10:30 am till 11:30 am is the time for early November. From Thanksgiving on they go more nocturnal.


----------



## lildorris00

Awesome footage...I would love to have something like that for my area to analyze.


----------

